# Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond



## theundertaker (4. April 2008)

Huhu ihrs...#h

ich wollte nur kurz mal nachhorchen, ob denn der Einsatz einer Köderfischsenke in Holland erlaubt ist...wollte mich, wenn es wärmer wird mit Köderfischen eindecken...;+

Ne kurze präzise Antwort würd schon reichen...

Schon mal danke im Voraus!  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## krauthis7 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

hy nein ist nicht erlaubt !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jogibär (4. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Seh ich auch so. Nur 2 Angelruten.
Da ist wohl stippen angesagt...


----------



## theundertaker (4. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Alles klaro...

ich danke euch....ich war mir da nicht sicher...dann werd ich wohl oder übel stippen müssen ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


(an Admin: Frage geklärt, kannste schließen, danke)


----------



## Mac Gill (4. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Jegliche Netze sind verboten, dazu gehören auch die Köderfischreusen...

Steht doch auch in den Papieren, oder nicht?|kopfkrat

muss ich nochmal nachlesen... bin mir aber ziemlich sicher.


----------



## marca (4. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Und Stippen kann ja auch Spaß machen!!
Auf Senke steht die Todesstrafe!!!


----------



## theundertaker (4. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Kann sein, dass das in den Papieren steht, hat mich nur grad interessiert und ich habe meine Papiere woanders...

OMG, wenn die Todesstrafe auf das Verwenden einer Senke ausgeschrieben ist, dann lasse ich mich strafrechtlich lieber nicht erwischen... XD

Ich würde natürlich gegen ein Todesurteil wenigstens noch in Berufung gehen, also nicht Revision, da ich ja die komplette Entscheidung anfechten wöllte und nicht nur Verfahrensfehler... XDXD

Gruß
Thomas


(Kann von mir aus immernoch geschlossen werden, Antwort ist ja schon gegeben...)^^


----------



## PetriHelix (4. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



marca schrieb:


> Und Stippen kann ja auch Spaß machen!!
> Auf Senke steht die Todesstrafe!!!



So schlimm ist es nicht, aber es sind schon über 200 Euro wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## marca (5. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

200 Euro wären für mich mein Todesurteil!!


----------



## PetriHelix (5. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



marca schrieb:


> 200 Euro wären für mich mein Todesurteil!!



Aber erst wenn Du nach hause kommst :q


----------



## marca (5. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Genau das meinte ich!


----------



## theundertaker (7. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Ok, wenns nicht geschlossen wird, dann hätte ich noch allgemeine Frage ;-)

Momentan ist ja Schonzeit...ich darf aber mit Bienenmaden, Maden, "Stinkerkäse", Teig, Meis etc. Friedfische ansteuern richtig?

Hatte gestern n kleinen Biss auf Limburger XD Aber leider hing der nich....=(


----------



## Jogibär (7. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Momentan ist ja Schonzeit...ich darf aber mit Bienenmaden, Maden, "Stinkerkäse", Teig, Meis etc. Friedfische ansteuern richtig?



Riiiichtiiig....


----------



## theundertaker (7. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Dankäääääääääää Jogibääääär #6


----------



## marca (7. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Alter Runterbringer!!
Wird doch langsam mal Zeit,dass du dir die Papiere mal zur Brust nimmst!!
Steht echt alles genauestens da drin.
Irgendwann haste mal eine deiner Fragen nicht richtig gestellt oder eine unklare Antwort bekommen und kannst dadurch fies auf die Fresse knallen bei einer eventuellen Kontrolle am Wasser.
Also,zieh dir das Zeugs mal richtig rein!!


----------



## PetriHelix (7. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ok, wenns nicht geschlossen wird, dann hätte ich noch allgemeine Frage ;-)
> 
> Momentan ist ja Schonzeit...ich darf aber mit Bienenmaden, Maden, "Stinkerkäse", Teig, Meis etc. Friedfische ansteuern richtig?
> 
> Hatte gestern n kleinen Biss auf Limburger XD Aber leider hing der nich....=(



Ja das darf man ... aber bitte nicht mit Würmern angeln. Das könnte bei einer Kontrolle Probleme geben.


----------



## theundertaker (7. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Marca: Ich hab mir die Stelle mit den gesperrten Ködersorten mal reingezogen...wusste aber nicht genau, ob dann die von mir aufgezählten Sachen alle erlaubt sind....Was sind denn noch gute Köder auf Brassen oder anderes Fischgetier während der Schonzeit an der Maas oder den Plassen...will schon gerne mal wieder nen Fisch sehen XD Ich bin ja nicht der bewanderterste Angler ;-)

Wenn gutes Wetter nächstes Wochenende wird, dann werd ich mal wieder die "Maden baden"...hab auch mit Schwimmer gestippt gestern, aber da tut sich nix...da is tote Hose....

Liebe Grüße
von der Nase XD


----------



## Dart (7. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ....Was sind denn noch gute Köder auf Brassen oder anderes Fischgetier während der Schonzeit an der Maas oder den Plassen...
> Maden und Dosenmais
> ... aber da tut sich nix...da is tote Hose....
> Die Wassertemperaturen sind noch zu niedrig, die Fische sind nicht aktiv


Reiner


----------



## marca (7. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Genau.
Wart noch ein bißchen auf besseres/wärmeres Wetter/Wasser.
Dann gehts auch wieder mit den Friedfischen besser.
Ich habe Karpfen eigentlich ganz gut auf Heilbuttpallets gefangen.
Plötzen auf die besagten Maden/Dosenmais.


----------



## theundertaker (7. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Danke ihr beiden ;-)


----------



## Jogibär (7. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Stelle mit den gesperrten Ködersorten mal reingezogen...


#6 Vielleicht solltest Du in ner ruhigen Minute mal das Ganze Heftchen lesen, das hilft.... Du hast es ja auf Deutsch.


theundertaker schrieb:


> Was sind denn noch gute Köder auf Brassen oder anderes Fischgetier während der Schonzeit an der Maas oder den Plassen...will schon gerne mal wieder nen Fisch sehen XD Ich bin ja nicht der bewanderterste Angler ;-)
> 
> Wenn gutes Wetter nächstes Wochenende wird, dann werd ich mal wieder die "Maden baden"...hab auch mit Schwimmer gestippt gestern, aber da tut sich nix...da is tote Hose....


Ich würds mit der Feeder versuchen. Bißchen Futter ins Körbchen, Maden dazu.... sind immer gut. Allerdings ist es im Moment wohl wirklich noch zu kalt.


----------



## theundertaker (8. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Am Wochenende (Samstag) soll das Wetter wieder richtig schön sein...da werd ichs wahrscheinlich wieder versuchen...und natürlich berichten, ob ich ein schönes Fischlein überzeugen konnte, mich auch mal zu Hause zu besuchen. ;-)

Ich angle immer mit 2 Winkelpickerruten mit Futterkorb und dann vielleicht auch noch ne dritte oder momentan mal die dritte Rute mit Pose...mit der vierten Rute spinne ich eigentlich immer auf Raubfisch nebenher, aber das geht ja schonzeitbedingt gerade nicht...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## krauthis7 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|bigeyes


----------



## hannes (8. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich angle immer mit 2 Winkelpickerruten mit Futterkorb und dann vielleicht auch noch ne dritte oder momentan mal die dritte Rute mit Pose...mit der vierten Rute spinne ich eigentlich immer auf Raubfisch nebenher, aber das geht ja schonzeitbedingt gerade nicht...




Scheint das du des :b Lesens nicht mächtig bist, sonst würdest du die Bestimmungen kennen. Glaube jedoch eher das es einfach Ignoranz und Übergeblichkeit ist |peinlich

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das die Ordnungsorgane mal kräftig zu langen #4:vik:


----------



## theundertaker (8. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Manchmal ist es echt herrlich, wie schnell man einige "Bewohner" des Anglerboards aus der Ruhe bringen kann...

Ich angle mit billigen Ruten...ist diese Rute unter dem folgenden Link denn eine leichte Spinnrute, hab nicht so die Ahnung: http://www.knicklicht.com/product_i....html/XTCsid/77e55ee6d974bc891d1dbece2e48d5b8

Achso, nur nochmal kurz zum Verständnis, meine Freundin besitzt auch den Schein für Holland und ist immer mit dabei....Problem und Verständnisschwierigkeiten gelöst? Ich halte mich schon an Bestimmungen, da braucht ihr keine Angst haben...ich lasse mir doch nichts anhängen ;-) Ich arbeite doch für das Gesetz, also werde ich auch nirgendwo eins brechen ;-)

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## PetriHelix (8. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Nichts für ungut Thomas, ich habe mir schon gedacht das Du mit deiner Freundin angeln fährst (hattest Du irgendwo mal geschrieben). 

Aber das Posting mit 3ter und 4ter Rute sah für mich mal wieder gewollt provokativ aus. Du kennst doch langsam die Reaktionen die auf solche Aussagen kommen. 

Ansonsten dürfte es für das Friedfischangeln noch zu kalt sein. Auch wenn es Samstag wärmer wird denke ich nicht das ein Tag warmes Wetter reicht.


----------



## theundertaker (8. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Das sollte eigentlich nicht absichtliche Provokation sein, aber einige müssen sich halt zu jedem *piep* äußern...

Ich weiß, dass ich nach dem Gesetz angle und da muss ich nicht an solche Kleinigkeiten denken, aber egal...bevor es hier wieder Mord und Totschlag gibt. |kopfkrat

Ich denke auch, dass es noch zu kalt dafür sein wird, aber mich zieht es halt trotzdem ans Wasser und vielleicht erwischt man ja trotzdem mal n Fischchen.

Ralf hat vor paar Wochen ne ca. 60 cm lange Brasse aus der Maas geholt...toller Fisch :vik:

Ich bin da ja nicht so bewandert, bei mir verirren sich die Fische eher irgendwann mal an den Haken, so aus Zufall XD

Kann denn jemand n klein wenig zu der Rute sagen, die ich als Link eingestellt habe.....weiß natürlich, dass man nicht das beste bei dem Preis erwarten darf, aber mal so allgemein, was vielleicht gut oder schlecht daran sein könnte...#c

Danke schon mal...

Gruß
Das Näschen


----------



## Jaws (8. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es echt herrlich, wie schnell man einige "Bewohner" des Anglerboards aus der Ruhe bringen kann...


 
und das hört sich nicht nach absicht an??? naja!!!

und dann sind immer gleich die anderen schuld, die sich
ja auf jeden "piep" melden! (so wie ich jetzt)!!!

ich gib dir mal nen gut gemeinten rat: schreib doch so wie et is und dann gibts auch keinen "piep" 

vg
dirk


----------



## Jogibär (8. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich angle mit billigen Ruten...ist diese Rute unter dem folgenden Link denn eine leichte Spinnrute, hab nicht so die Ahnung: http://www.knicklicht.com/product_i....html/XTCsid/77e55ee6d974bc891d1dbece2e48d5b8


Vorab; ich kenn die Rute nicht. Aber Daiwa ist ne gute Marke.
20 - 60 g Wurfgewicht ist wohl eher mittelschwer. 

Positiv ist: Sic-Ringe und Korkgriff, Wurfgewicht ist zum Gufi 
Angeln genau richtig.

Negativ: Mischgewege aus Glas- und Kohlefaser (macht das Ding schwer).  Wenn du nen ganzen Tag damit geworfen und gezupft hast, wirst Du wissen, was ich meine.

Ich persönlich würde eine Rute mit 2,70 m bevorzugen.

Gruß Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (8. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Aha...dann nehme ich wahrscheinlich doch die 2,70 m lange Rute derselben Marke...

Danke Jogi für deine Einschätzung, das hilft mir schon mal weiter...

@Jaws: Ich habe ausschließlich erzählt, mit welchen Ruten ich angle...du solltest dir wohl keine Gedanken darüber machen, ob ich das darf oder nicht....und wenn ich mit 4 Ruten unerlaubterweise angeln würde, dann wäre es auch nicht deine Aufgabe, mir in den Allerwertesten zu treten...und dass ich nun zusätzlich noch erwähnen muss, dass auch meine Freundin einen Schein hat, kannst du wohl nicht von einer anderen Person verlangen...Es geht hier ausschließlich darum, wie ich angle, wo und mit welchem Erfolg und nicht ob ich dies legal oder illegal ausübe. Ich hoffe, du fühlst dich nicht gleich angegriffen und auch andere Personen nicht und lässt es bei dem Statement...es geht mir hier um die verlinkte Spinnrute bzw. andere Empfehlungen billiger, aber effektiver Ruten für den Fang von Hecht, Zander und vielleicht auch Barsch...Ich finde es nicht passend, schon wieder vom Thema abzuweichen und werde jetzt auch mal aufhören...bin ja auch ein wenig abgeschweift.

Nette Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Jaws (8. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> @Jaws: Ich habe ausschließlich erzählt, mit welchen Ruten ich angle...du solltest dir wohl keine Gedanken darüber machen, ob ich das darf oder nicht....und wenn ich mit 4 Ruten unerlaubterweise angeln würde, dann wäre es auch nicht deine Aufgabe, mir in den Allerwertesten zu treten...und dass ich nun zusätzlich noch erwähnen muss, dass auch meine Freundin einen Schein hat, kannst du wohl nicht von einer anderen Person verlangen...Es geht hier ausschließlich darum, wie ich angle, wo und mit welchem Erfolg und nicht ob ich dies legal oder illegal ausübe. Ich hoffe, du fühlst dich nicht gleich angegriffen und auch andere Personen nicht und lässt es bei dem Statement...es geht mir hier um die verlinkte Spinnrute bzw. andere Empfehlungen billiger, aber effektiver Ruten für den Fang von Hecht, Zander und vielleicht auch Barsch...Ich finde es nicht passend, schon wieder vom Thema abzuweichen und werde jetzt auch mal aufhören...bin ja auch ein wenig abgeschweift.
> 
> Nette Grüße
> Thomas


 
sir, jawohl sir !!!! 

und wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, 
ich wollte dir nur einen rat zu deinen formulierungen geben!
ist mir doch so was von egal mit wieviel ruten zu angelst
von mir aus kannst du auch 20ig nehmen! 

ps: ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen, wollte das nur klarstellen!


----------



## theundertaker (8. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Juti juti, dann hätten wir das ja ;-)


----------



## sditges (8. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es echt herrlich, wie schnell man einige "Bewohner" des Anglerboards aus der Ruhe bringen kann...
> 
> Ich angle mit billigen Ruten...ist diese Rute unter dem folgenden Link denn eine leichte Spinnrute, hab nicht so die Ahnung: http://www.knicklicht.com/product_i....html/XTCsid/77e55ee6d974bc891d1dbece2e48d5b8
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde Dir von dieser Rute abraten !
Aus den vorher genannten Gründen Glasfaser und .....

Ic h habe selber eine Daiwa Powermesh 20-60 und die steht jetzt hier und wird nicht mehr gefischt, äusserstenfalls wenn ich mal mit spinnern arbeite.
Warum:
Die Powermesh ist noch um einiges härter wie die von dir ausgesuchte, und zum Gufieren imer noch viel zu weich.
Die Ruten sind viel zu spitzenlastig und weich.

Zum Angeln mit Gufi brauchst Du ein Brett.

Wenns nicht allzuviel kosten darf, dann such nach ner Daiwa Powermesh 2,75 mit Wg 50-100gr.
Balzer hat auch was in der Preisklasse und Wurfgewicht.
Nachteil bei dem Preissegment ist aber immer noch das Wurfgewicht .
Besonderen Wert auf Balance wurde bei den Modellen auch nicht gelegt.
Wenn du 4h damit gefischt hast, dann schmerzt allmählich der Rücken und die Arme.

Und eine Freude ist es dann ncht mehr.

gugsdu z.B. hier Daiwa 50-100gr:
http://www.gt-angelshop.com/product_info.php?pName=daiwa-powermesh-spinnruten-p-603

http://www.piscatus.de/PISCATUS-ANG...SH-kraeftige-Spinnruten-WG-50-100g::1917.html

Balzer:
http://www.rodsworld.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=65_81_159&products_id=2221

http://www.rodsworld.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=65_81_159&products_id=3085


----------



## theundertaker (9. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Aha...dann werd ich die mir mal angucken....danke schon mal...

Kannst du mir dann vielleicht auch noch sagen, warum man besser mit einer geflochtenen Schnur spinnt? Ich kann mir immer nicht recht vorstellen, warum man besser Kontakt zu seinem GuFi haben soll...das leuchtet mir irgendwie nicht ein...ich habe das jetzt immer mit einer stinknormalen monofilen Hechtschnur versucht....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alizander1 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Kannst du mir dann vielleicht auch noch sagen, warum man besser mit einer geflochtenen Schnur spinnt?


 
Weil geflochtene keine Dehnung hat mann!#q
Ist doch logisch:q
Moin Thomas#h


----------



## Jogibär (9. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



alizander1 schrieb:


> Weil geflochtene keine Dehnung hat mann!#q


... und dünner ist 
... und sich besser werfen läßt
... usw.


----------



## Jaws (9. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



alizander1 schrieb:


> Weil geflochtene keine Dehnung hat mann!#q
> Ist doch logisch:q
> Moin Thomas#h


 
und somit der direkte kontakt zum köder besteht, wenn mans
richtig macht !!! (also schnurr immer straff)
und die konsequenz ist:
direkter kontakt zum köder = direkter kontakt zum fisch !!!


----------



## theundertaker (9. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Hhmm.....und wieder was gelernt ;-)

Vielen vielen Dank....hmm...dann sollte ich vielleicht auch für meine schwere Spinnrute mal eine geflochtene Schnur kaufen...nur schreckt mich der Preis eigentlich ganz schön ab....14,50 € und so ne Späße für 150 m...ist schon teuer....und ich weiß ja nicht, ob das für mich einen Unterschied machen würde, weil ich ja nicht so der Profi-Spinnangler bin XD Bin höchstens n kleiner Spinner ;-) Bis jetzt habe ich halt nur n Hecht von 62 cm oder so gehabt, dann einen Hechtbiss und einen 45er Barsch...spricht ja nicht grade für Talent meinerseits... XD Und ich habs schon oft versucht...bei meiner Methode rechne ich schon garnicht damit, dass mal ein kleiner Barsch dran hängt, aber fragt mich jetzt nicht warum...ka...bis jetzt nur diese etwas größeren Fische dran gehabt...also beim Spinnangeln.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Jaws (9. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

du investierst aber an der richtigen stelle!
der direkte kontakt beim gummifisch angeln ist das A&O !
so wirst du jeden zupfer spüren... und ein anhieb kommt auch sofort durch!!
also könnte theoretisch mehr fisch bringen! 
aber nicht vergessen es fnuzt nur bei straffer schnurr.... vor allem in den absinkphase!!!
da kommen die bisse..


----------



## theundertaker (9. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Aso, also bei gestraffter Schnur absinken lassen...muss ich quasi dann 2 - 3 Kurbelumdrehungen machen, dann ist die Schnur ja eigentlich straff und dann absinken lassen und wenns knallt, dann is was dran...kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, dass man auch kleine Barsche merkt...hmm...

also ne einigermaßen gute Rute und ne geflochtene Schnur scheint ja sinnvoll zu sein...vor allem vorm Sommer, wenn früh die Fische rauben...da kann man bestimmt mal n Fischchen an den Haken bekommen...

Ihr seid ja echt hilfreich... ;-) Gibts noch mehr zu beachten? also sehr wichtige Punkte...


----------



## sditges (9. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Aso, also bei gestraffter Schnur absinken lassen...muss ich quasi dann 2 - 3 Kurbelumdrehungen machen, dann ist die Schnur ja eigentlich straff und dann absinken lassen und wenns knallt, dann is was dran...kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, dass man auch kleine Barsche merkt...hmm...
> 
> also ne einigermaßen gute Rute und ne geflochtene Schnur scheint ja sinnvoll zu sein...vor allem vorm Sommer, wenn früh die Fische rauben...da kann man bestimmt mal n Fischchen an den Haken bekommen...
> 
> Ihr seid ja echt hilfreich... ;-) Gibts noch mehr zu beachten? also sehr wichtige Punkte...


 

Wenn Du ne Wabbelrute kaufst, wirst du keine Barschbisse bzw vorsichtige Zanderbisse spüren.
INFO: Der Barsch beisset agressiever wie ein Zander.
Es werden eher die Zanderbisse sein die du verpennst.

A&O = Straffe Rute, geflochtene...und du spürst die Flusskrebse Pfurtzen


----------



## theundertaker (9. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Boah geil, man kann Flusskrebse furzen hören? Das finde ich ja mal total interessant, hat bestimmt noch kein Forscher nachgewiesen, vielleicht könnte ich ein Naturvideo drehen und den Nobelpreis dafür einheimsen...nur kann ich noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wie man ein Geräusch mit einer Handangeln wahrnehmen kann? Kannste mir das nochmal näher erläutern? XDXD *gg*

Also eine Spinnrute habe ich schon, das ist eine schwere Spinnrute, also die is im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes schwer und die gibt eigentlich kein Stück nach, nur damit spüre ich nicht mal, wenn n Hecht dran hängt und fünf Umdrehungen macht....die Rute is halt sehr dick etc. wenn ich im Internex finde, dann poste ich kurz den Link rein...suche mal kurz.... http://www.knicklicht.com/product_i....html/XTCsid/23cbbf6a7fd31987a039d6dd9ca077af ...die Rute müsste es sein...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## sditges (9. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Boah geil, man kann Flusskrebse furzen hören? Das finde ich ja mal total interessant, hat bestimmt noch kein Forscher nachgewiesen, vielleicht könnte ich ein Naturvideo drehen und den Nobelpreis dafür einheimsen...nur kann ich noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wie man ein Geräusch mit einer Handangeln wahrnehmen kann? Kannste mir das nochmal näher erläutern? XDXD *gg*
> 
> Also eine Spinnrute habe ich schon, das ist eine schwere Spinnrute, also die is im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes schwer und die gibt eigentlich kein Stück nach, nur damit spüre ich nicht mal, wenn n Hecht dran hängt und fünf Umdrehungen macht....die Rute is halt sehr dick etc. wenn ich im Internex finde, dann poste ich kurz den Link rein...suche mal kurz.... http://www.knicklicht.com/product_i....html/XTCsid/23cbbf6a7fd31987a039d6dd9ca077af ...die Rute müsste es sein...
> 
> ...


 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:

Ich schrieb "&O = Straffe Rute, geflochtene...und du spürst die Flusskrebse Pfurtzen "

da steht nix vom hören.

Und vermarkten geht nicht, da http://profishing.funpic.de rechte darauf hat 

Wg Rute: Denke das Sie nicht die Härte hat die du benötigst, Glasfahser bringt des einfach net.


----------



## Jaws (9. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Aso, also bei gestraffter Schnur absinken lassen...muss ich quasi dann 2 - 3 Kurbelumdrehungen machen, dann ist die Schnur ja eigentlich straff und dann absinken lassen und wenns knallt, dann is was dran...kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, dass man auch kleine Barsche merkt...hmm...


 

doch doch... auch die wirst du dann merken!!!
vielleicht nicht mit deiner rute... hast du bei der schonmal im
handstück gespürt wenn der gufi am grund aufschlägt????
solltest du...
dann hast du die richtige rute!


----------



## theundertaker (9. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

loool...ok....das mit dem lesen muss ich noch üben... XDXD

nein, habe den gufi noch nicht auf dem grund aufgeschlagen gespürt....dann scheint es wohl wirklich nicht die richtige rute zu sein und schnur auch nicht....ich glaube, eine geflochtene schnur werd ich mir mal holen, nur 60 euro für ne rute hab ich momentan leider nich....=(( das könnte vielleicht schon das problem sein, dass ich nicht so viel glück hab...gehe ja wirklich relativ oft angeln und versuche mich auf spinnen, aber so scheints wohl schwer zu sein...

Liebe Grüße
Nase


----------



## Jaws (9. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> loool...ok....das mit dem lesen muss ich noch üben... XDXD
> 
> nein, habe den gufi noch nicht auf dem grund aufgeschlagen gespürt....dann scheint es wohl wirklich nicht die richtige rute zu sein und schnur auch nicht....ich glaube, eine geflochtene schnur werd ich mir mal holen, nur 60 euro für ne rute hab ich momentan leider nich....=(( das könnte vielleicht schon das problem sein, dass ich nicht so viel glück hab...gehe ja wirklich relativ oft angeln und versuche mich auf spinnen, aber so scheints wohl schwer zu sein...
> 
> ...


 

korrekt !!!
als alternative mit deinem material kann ich dir nur folgende
variante anbieten:

also gufi an straffer leine sinken lassen,
warten bis die schnurr zurückkommt,
2-3 mal schnell kurbeln,
dann wieder warten bis schnurr zurückkommt,

so kannst zu wenigsten sicher sein am grund zu fischen !!!


----------



## theundertaker (9. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Du meinst also, auswerfen, absinken lassen bis die schnur erschlafft und wieder Kurbelumdrehungen? So hab ichs schon öfter probiert...den Hecht habe ich gefangen, also ich den GuFi mit der Rute beschleunigt habe und dann absinken lassen, dann wieder mit Rute beschleunigen und so weiter....und den großen Barsch habe ich mit Naturgufi Barsch +  Drilling gefangen, indem ich gaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam eingeleiert habe...also der gufi muss ganz langsam auf dem boden geschliffen haben...in schneckengeschwindigkeit....und 2 meter vom ufer wech hat er dann gebissen....kann man denn morgens, wenn es warm ist und die großen fische wieder rauben...also sichtbar an der oberfläche dann auch gut diese methode wählen oder sollte ich dann lieber mit nem schönen wobbelschnobbel so einen meter unter der wasseroberfläche angeln...

Auf jeden Fall danke für die Hilfe...

Ich werd mir dann mal ne relativ günstige geflochtene Schnur holen, um vielleicht mal den Unterschied zu einer monofilen zu spüren...scheint wohl ein großer Gegensatz zu sein...Hätt ich nicht gedacht...


----------



## Jaws (9. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

fragen über fragen...
bewahrheitet hat sich da immer die methode "probieren geht über studieren"
die sache ist doch die: jeden tag ist eine neue situation am wasser, daher ist es schwer
vorherzusagen, welcher köder, welche technik, welche tiefe usw. erfolg bringt!
mal sind es große mal kleine köder, mal signalfarbend mal natur!
dies alles bedeutet auch das du variabel sein musst, mit ködern, mit dem gerät usw.

geht am grund auf gufi nix, na klar, montier den wobbler dran und los....
geht da nix, blinker, spinner... 

bisse kurz vor dem ufer sind (relativ) normal, da der raubfisch aus instinkt seinem beutefisch in die uferzone drängt, um ihm in die enge zu treiben... 
also ist er deinem köder eventuell gefolgt ....  
(kann sein, muss nicht)

also viel spass beim testen nach der schonzeit !!!


----------



## alex-racer (9. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Hi Thomas,

Warum eigentlich nur mit GuFi Angeln ?
Nach der Schonzeit kann man doch auch wunderbar mit totem Köfi Angeln, ist genauso fängig wie mit GuFi meiner meinung nach im Sommer sogar besser.
Ich fische eine Rute mit Köfi auf Grund, und eine Rute mit Köfi an der Pose (treibend).
Jetzt in der Schonzeit gefangene Rotaugen, Brassen etc.. werden eingefroren und du hast immer genügend Köfis zur Hand.

Brauchst auch nicht aufzurüsten, kannst deine Schnüre und Angeln dazu benutzen, brauchst halt nur ein Stahlvorfach, Drilling usw. falls noch nicht vorhanden.

Gruß Alex


----------



## theundertaker (10. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Huhu Alex,

Mein Tag sieht meistens so aus:
Morgens - Spinnen und nebenbei mit Futterkorb
Tagsüber- Futterkorb oder auf Köderfische Stippen
Dämmerung - Angeln auf Köderfisch + Spinnen

Also du siehst...ich spinne keineswegs den ganzen Tag ;-)
Nur die Angelmethode finde ich irgendwie faszinierend, d. h. es ist aufregend und spannend und auch immer wieder überraschend, wie man mit künstlichen Ködern auch Fische dazu reizen kann, sich an einen Haken zu hängen...

Ich habe ja letztes Jahr erst angefangen zu angeln...aber da hatte ich einen hammergeilen Biss auf nen toten KöFi...ich hätte nie gedacht, dass mal ein Fisch auf so n totes Teil auf Grund beißt und auf einmal rannte die Schnur, aber richtig ordentlich von der Rolle....leider war ich dann so perplex und aufgeregt (mein Adrenalinspiegel stieg so hoch, dass ich hätte explodieren können), dass ich den Anschlag total vergeigt hatte, was dieses Jahr natürlich besser wird ;-) ca. 3 Sekunden war meine Rute ein Kreis...frag mich mal, was das für n dicker Fisch sein sollte...ka....

Ich werde auf jeden Fall dann auf KöFi angeln und natürlich berichten, was ich so gefangen habe, aber Bilder werde ich nicht mehr einstellen, wenn ich mir dann nur komische Kommentare dazu anhören muss...

Liebe Grüße
von der Nase


----------



## Jogibär (10. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Bilder werde ich nicht mehr einstellen, wenn ich mir dann nur komische Kommentare dazu anhören muss...



Fotografier die Fische einfach am Wasser und nicht in der Küche dann gibts auch kein Mecker von der C & R Fraktion...#6


----------



## theundertaker (10. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Ich nehme keine Kamera mit ans Wasser, das ist mir zu doof und hab keine Lust drauf, dass die kaputt geht...ich stelle die Bilder auch nicht nur für mich ein, sondern eigentlich, damit ihr seht, was ich so aus den Gewässern raushole...aber bei so vielen Meckertaschen hier im Board vergeht einem echt die Lust dazu.

Ich kann dir die Bilder auch privat schicken, wenn du die haben willst XD Dazu muss ich natürlich erstmal wieder was schönes fangen ^^


----------



## eddyguru (10. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich nehme keine Kamera mit ans Wasser, das ist mir zu doof und hab keine Lust drauf, dass die kaputt geht...ich stelle die Bilder auch nicht nur für mich ein, sondern eigentlich, damit ihr seht, was ich so aus den Gewässern raushole...aber bei so vielen Meckertaschen hier im Board vergeht einem echt die Lust dazu.
> 
> Ich kann dir die Bilder auch privat schicken, wenn du die haben willst XD Dazu muss ich natürlich erstmal wieder was schönes fangen ^^


 

Moin,

Du sollst die Kamera ja auch nit als Köder nehmen und ins Wasser werfen.#6
Findest Du nicht auch,dass nen Fischfoto mit netter Natur im Hintergrund schöner aussieht,als mit deiner Küchenzeile im Hintergrund???
Da hast Du doch auch von was!!!z.b. schöne Pics auf deinem Rechner#6

Jetzt mal zum fischen.Ich denke wenn du nach der Schonzeit mit Kunstköder angelst,wirst du sicherlich mehr Erfolg haben als wie mit Köderfisch.Gerade dann,wenn die Köderfische näher ans Ufer kommen und an der Oberfläche sind,ist dein Köfi nur einer unter vielen!!!
Versuch es mal mit flachlaufenden Wobblern,die ne ganze Nummer größer sind als die Köderfische.Die Raubfische haben ungern nen Artgenossen der ihnen die Mahlzeit wegschnappen will.


----------



## Jogibär (10. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich nehme keine Kamera mit ans Wasser, das ist mir zu doof und hab keine Lust drauf, dass die kaputt geht...ich stelle die Bilder auch nicht nur für mich ein, sondern eigentlich, damit ihr seht, was ich so aus den Gewässern raushole...aber bei so vielen Meckertaschen hier im Board vergeht einem echt die Lust dazu.
> 
> Ich kann dir die Bilder auch privat schicken, wenn du die haben willst XD Dazu muss ich natürlich erstmal wieder was schönes fangen ^^



Das ist Deine höchst private Entscheidung. Das Bildchen da links ist übrigens mit ner Handykamera gemacht. Und ich bin froh, dass ich wenigstens die dabei hatte und jemanden gefunden hab, der geknippst hat. Ich hätte mir sonst in den A... gebissen, dass ich von dem Fisch kein Foto als private Erinnerung habe.
Seitdem habe ich immer ne kleine Digicam dabei.Könnt ja sein, dass mir zufällig nochmal sowas passiert....


----------



## theundertaker (10. April 2008)

*AW: Köderfischsenke Holland? - Bereich Roermond*

Jup....meine Entscheidung hab ich ja getroffen, für mich mache ich noch Bilder, aber stelle keine mehr ein... ;-) Hab n scheiß Handy und die Kamera ist nicht gut (Moto Razr v3i)

Ich werde es eh mit allen möglichen Methoden versuchen, n dicken Raubfisch ausm Wasser zu ziehen....ein dicker ist mir ja schon gefolgt ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------

